# Windows 10 Mini Ruckler



## lowerthanatlantis (25. August 2017)

Hey Leute,  

Bin echt am verzweifeln mit meinem neuen System 
Habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und es hat auch soweit alles funktioniert. Das Problem besteht allerdings darin das es in allen Programmen und auch im Internet zB. auf YouTube kleine mini Ruckler gibt.
Sei es beim Musik hören oder auch beim zocken. Für einen ganz kleinen Augenblick bleibt das System und der Sound hängen (Mauszeiger taucht dann woanders auf). Das tritt alle paar Sekunden auf und ist echt nervig. :/

Habe in den letzten Tagen meine SSD formatiert und Windows neu installiert. Außerdem wurden alle Treiber wie zB. Chipset und Grafikkarte aktualisiert.

Hier mein System:
AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX1050 ti 4gb
Sand Disk SSD 240gb
Asus Prime b350 Plus
Be quiet pure power 10 500 Watt Netzteil
16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 Dual Kit

Windows 10 64 bit


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  
Hab echt kein Plan an was das liegen könnte.

Danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. August 2017)

Windows 10: "Tipps zu Windows anzeigen" kann fur hohe CPU-Last sorgen
Hast du noch eine andere Festplatte zb.HDD auf der du Windows mal installieren könntest?
Wird was ausgelastet ?Datenträger o. CPU?


----------



## lowerthanatlantis (26. August 2017)

Hab leider keine andere Festplatte :/ ist auch mein erster Eigenbau pc.
Der CPU hat eigentlich immer nur relativ wenig Auslastung. Das Problem tritt auch auf wenn man einfach auf dem Desktop ohne etwas geöffnet zu haben die Maus bewegt ( Mauszeiger stockt ab und zu) 

Aber Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## Schwarzseher (26. August 2017)

Schonmal im Taskmanager geschaut ob da im Hintergrund was rödelt,oder im Ressourcenmonitor.
Treiber aktuell von der Herstellerseite?AMD Chipset Driver zb.
SSD war auch neu?
Energiesparoptionen aktiv?Höchstleistung
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## lowerthanatlantis (5. September 2017)

Hey  
Mir ist da noch etwas aufgefallen als ich während dieser Ruckler mal den Ressourcenmonitor geöffnet habe.
Wenn man sich bei "Datenträger mal die Graphen anschaut sieht man das sie alle paar Sekunden extrem in die Höhe schießen.
Da ich nur Spotify und Google Chrome geöffnet habe dürfte das doch nicht passieren oder ?
Ich füge mal ein Screenshot bei  
Vielleicht liegt es ja an der SSD ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. September 2017)

Ich würde mich eher an den anderen Screen am Anfang orientieren wo Leistung steht.Wenn dort nix permanent auf 100% Auslastung steht sollte das nicht ungewöhnlich sein das beim Datenträger mal was hoch geht.Das heißt ja nicht das es komplett am maximum läuft denke ich.
Kann auch der Ram oder die CPU sein die mal ausgelastet wird.Muss man halt beobachten.


----------



## econaut (7. September 2017)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Mein Mauscursor stottert manchmal und wenn gerade Musik vom PC läuft, stottert diese ebenfalls. Dies geschieht scheinbar willkürlich und ist nicht reproduzierbar, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie. Passiert aber nur in Windows, nicht in Spielen.

6800K OC
Titan X (Pascal) OC
32GB 3200
850 Evo
Windows 10 64 bit Pro
Mucke liegt auf einem NAS

- Spiele laufen flüssig und stabil
- Das Stottern passiert erst seit einigen Wochen, das System lief mehr als ein halbes Jahr ohne Stottern.
- Das OC ist stabil und die Temperaturen dank WaKü auch kein Problem.

Die Frage wäre also, ob es ein gutes Tool gibt, mit dem man schauen kann, was vor ein paar Sekunden im System passiert ist, als es gestottert hat. Der Ressourcenmonitor scheint dafür nicht geeignet zu sein.

Mir wurden die Windows Sysinternals Tools emfpfohlen. Da muss man sich aber erst mal reinfuchsen. Soweit bin ich aber noch nicht


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. September 2017)

Process Monitor


----------

